# The Hated Bass Fisherman



## Joel (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't realize until recently how bad bass fisherman were looked at on this site.  It seems that if you're a bass fisherman you're arrogant, concieded and a liar.  Heck , it even appears it's O.K. to take shots at someone as long as their bass fishing, especially if they're in a fast boat.  Heaven forbid if you're a "tournamant" bass fisherman.  Some folks here not only think you're arrogant and concieded, you are the reason the fishing is so bad.  I've seen a trend on here lately heading in this direction.  It makes me sick too.  I think it's about time for everyone to realize we are all fishermen.  It doesn't matter if you are in a canoe or a 21 foot Ranger, we're all out there for the same reasons.  Let's quit bashing each other and let's focus on what this website is really about.


----------



## muddy_feet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nah..........I'm not partial I hate other bass fisherman and other duck hunters.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 1, 2007)

Joel:  Are you implying that the comments made concerning bass fishermen are untrue??  I know of no reason for someone to fabricate a story just to place a certain group in an unfavorable light.

If bass tournament fisherman are so sensitive about public relations (as you seem to be), it would be wise to develop and adopt a code of ethics which would supplement tournament rules.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 1, 2007)

Only problem I have with bass fishermen is when they cut my buddy's trot lines and it happens from time to time. He has a commercial license and that's how he makes his living.


----------



## CAL (Jun 1, 2007)

I think we are looking at this the wrong way.There is nothing wrong with bass fishermen it just seems that all the people on the water that are driving boats that are over powered,operating at high speed(most time uncontrollable), are people who only fish for bass.I realize a boat puts up less wake at high speed but come on,60+ mph is a little much don't you think?Sorta like trying to cross the road with traffic moving at a break neck speed and no one will slow down!People with small boats feel a little lost and less thought off.Everything would be just fine if the small boat people would just stay out of people's way!Small,slow fishing boats shouldn't be allowed on the lake when a bass tournament is going on!!!


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Jun 1, 2007)

i think JOEL went  a bit overboard in his assessing of how people feel about tournament bass fishermen....

most of the complaints i've seen are the perception that tourney anglers think they own the water....and, unfortunately, i believe that there ARE quite a few that think if they've paid an entry fee, they have the right to run through 'NO wake" zones OR, even worse, go through them at about 1/2 throttle throwing a 3 foot high wake, running too close to other boats.......or simply cut right in front of you and start fishing...and, while most people know that not ALL of the tourney guys do this...i know that it DOES happen..i've seen it more times that i can count...and as sad as it is, it gives the whole tournament scene a black eye.

but, to say that bass fishermen in general are looked down on and "hated" is pretty off the wall...99% of my fishing is for bass, and the only people i have trouble with on the lake are people who show no respect for others, or totally ignore the law and common courtesy....and all of those people arent' in bass tournaments.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jun 1, 2007)

Joel,
I dont hate Bass fishermen. But I live at the lake and see how a lot of your peers treat other people on the lake. You have some among you that make all of you look like arrogant bully's.

I think you should aim your criticism at some of your fellow bass guys and dont try and blame the very people that yall are running over every weekend at the lake.

Clean up around your own back door.


----------



## Joel (Jun 1, 2007)

First, I don't even fish tournaments myself, I just see how they have all been lumped into one big group because of a few bad apples.
Second, after seeing some responses, I think my point is proven.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2007)

Face it guys, there are bad apples all over the water these days and NOT just bass fishermen. I fish lanier 99 % of the time these days out of a Triton TR21X with a 225 Merc. I dont fish tournaments except an occasional fundraiser or benefit, which I could care less if I won, and the very few I have won, i gave the money back to the benefit. My rig will run about 73 mph top end, the only reason I know is after break-in when I bought it, I wanted to see what it would do. I was in safe water with nobody around one morning. I normally run 40-50 mph when traveling a distance, which is VERY controllable and ALWAYS steer clear of any bank fishermen and other fishing and pleasure rigs both large and small. While I will be the first to say I know there are some "Hotshot" tourney guys out there that are just plain crazy when theyve paid an entry, I also know several that are sensable and courteous. You cant lump us all in the same group no more than you could the jet-skiers, waterskiers, or anybody else out there. Theyre not ALL irresponsible. There are morons of every kind on the water these days.


----------



## javelin225ho (Jun 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> First, I don't even fish tournaments myself, I just see how they have all been lumped into one big group because of a few bad apples.
> Second, after seeing some responses, I think my point is proven.




joel, i wouldn't say bass fisherman, i would say "tournament bass fisherman" are getting a bad name around here......and you are right, all it takes is one yuppie that doesn't know how to drive his new TR-21 bass boat and come within 300ft of someone, to give tourney fishing a bad name.  

i think im gonna go to a skiboat forum and bash them for being idiots..........its more than a majority of them and the DNR seems to turn a blind eye.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't mind 90% of them.  But there is 10% who don't care how fast they blow past you, cut you off, fly up on your dock, and sometimes hang their lures on just about anything around your dock.  Above all, I truely hate those who don't care about boats towing kids.  I have had bass boaters heading out on tournaments fly wide open, with not much more than 1/4 of their boat in the water within 15 foot of my two childern who were in a towed tube.

I think it is more dislike of tournament bass fisher, not every bass fisherman.


----------



## TheCrappieGuy (Jun 1, 2007)

Bass fishermen are good people but the slime from those GREEN CARP(or Lack thereof) makes them act crazy sometimes. Just look over them.
What I have a problem with is those people out there taking up half a creek with their long poles sticking out in all directions raping the lake of anything they catch on minnows and crappie jigs running all around the lake.


----------



## CLJ (Jun 2, 2007)

*Blame the Meat Fishermen!*

For what it is worth (and I know that it is not worth much), I have not really seen this strong bias against bass fishermen here.  I consider myself a bass fisherman, though I do not currently own a bass boat.  I own a 14 ft. aluminum boat with a 15 hp and a 19' center console with a 150 hp.  However, I am looking for a bass boat to buy (thank God for divorce!).  And I when I buy one it will have the biggest outboard on it that the hull can handle.  

There are some jerks out there on the water.  Some of them drive bass boats, some drive ski boats (and other boats my dad used to call "wave-makers), and some drive jet skis.  I have had some bass boats pull up too close to me while I was fishing in my 14' aluminum boat.  After some "discusssion", they usually go on their way.  There are jerks out there, but you just have to deal with them. 

Personally, as it pertains to fishermen, I have been much more annoyed by the crappie fishermen who troll up the channel seemingly oblivious to the fact that I am fishing on the channel ledge than I have by bass fishermen.  I have also been much more annoyed by the yahoos in small boats (obviously meat fishermen) who are cruizing by me kicking up a wake while I am trying to stay over a particular piece of structure bass fishing than I have any bass fisherman.  

The fact is that the meat fishermen (crappie, bream, cats - fishermen) do not know what in the heck they are doing in the first place, and care less of the consequences of their boat handling).  Do you want to know what my nightmare is?  It is a meat fisherman who is in a boat with a large horsepower moter.  Those fools would run over you and not think twice about it.  Fortunately, the meat fishermen types cannot afford to buy a large horsepower engine, or else we would all be screwed!  

Also, I have personally never seen a bass fishermen driving his/her boat "uncontrollably".  

At least the bass fishermen out there have some sort of idea as to how to handle a boat and how to run a lake.  The meat fishermen do not.  

And while I am ranting, I will tell you that most of you have nothing much to complain about.  Do you want to really have something to complain about?  Then go to the coast.  I have never experienced incompetent boat handlers and inconsiderate fishermen (i.e., those people who will pull up on spots WHILE you are obviously there fishing them) to the degree I have experienced them while fishing inshore around Savannah.  Do this for a while and then come back here and complain about bass fishermen.  

This is not to say that I have never experienced inconsiderate bass fishermen.  I grew up bass fishing on Allatoona and Lanier.  There are people on those lakes that would make Mother Teresa swear like a sailor.  

Here's the deal:  you people need to realize that the water does not belong to any individual, and that you ought to treat everyone with respect.  If you want to fish a spot, and someone is already there, then go somewhere else.  God help you if you pull up on me while I am fishing a spot, as you are going to get an earfull, and possibly a Rat-L-Trap hooked into your Optimax.  People need to be more considerate of one another on the lake, whether you are in a big Triton, or in a stump-knocker meat fishing.


----------



## TheCrappieGuy (Jun 2, 2007)

CLJ said:


> I have been much more annoyed by the crappie fishermen who troll up the channel seemingly oblivious to the fact that I am fishing on the channel ledge than I have by bass fishermen.  I have also been much more annoyed by the yahoos in small boats
> 
> The fact is that the meat fishermen (crappie, bream, cats - fishermen) do not know what in the heck they are doing in the first place, and care less of the consequences of their boat handling).
> 
> ...



where do you fish?? I'll try to limit my trips there in the future. You say"you are in a big Triton, or in a stump-knocker meat fishing"  bass ain't that bad if ya put some lemon on it. 

interesting  post. 
peace
Smitty

I'm a "smokehouse fisherman" I'm just there to hang the slabs"


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jun 2, 2007)

Lets just face it guys, there are rude, arrogant, disrespectful people in any group of people. Its not the sport or hobby they choose that makes them this way, its how they were raised and the example that was set for them. I have a 20' Triton with a 200 on it, and I have never treated people the way bass fisherman are being described on this post.


----------



## MOTS (Jun 2, 2007)

> The fact is that the meat fishermen (crappie, bream, cats - fishermen) do not know what in the heck they are doing in the first place, and care less of the consequences of their boat handling). Do you want to know what my nightmare is? It is a meat fisherman who is in a boat with a large horsepower moter. Those fools would run over you and not think twice about it. Fortunately, the meat fishermen types cannot afford to buy a large horsepower engine, or else we would all be screwed!



So right now with a 14'/15hp and a CC/150hp you are poor and ignorant, but you'll be much smarter when you get a high dollar bass boat is what you're saying?


----------



## Joel (Jun 2, 2007)

CLJ,
Your right, I did go a little overboard.  I was just heated up after reading the thread about the old man who shot the guy fishing in the tournament the other Saturday on Oconee.  It just amazed me how some jumped to the conclusion that these guys were "flying" up and down the river and the old man wasn't totally wrong for doing what he did.  It also amazes me that on this forum there are these people who bash each other.  I know it seems like to some it could never happen, but if we start dividing ourselves it will be that much easier for the anti's to take away the sports that everyone here at Woody's love.


----------



## BradM (Jun 2, 2007)

I've never brought this up on this site but this site seems apropriate. It irks me to no end when I'm trolling for crappie and a bass boat can easily go around me but would rather fly right by me, messing up my fishing. They fish for 10 minutesand then fly by again instead of going 100 yards out of their way to allow me to enjoy fishing. Be courteous and we can all work to keep our sport. If you are being obnoxious on the water, who is being devisive,the guy saying be courteous or the fool throwing wakes on every boater on the lake?


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 2, 2007)

CLJ... DITTO on the "go to the coast" comment. 

But, I might add, I haven't kept a fish that I've caught on my johnboat in about 2 years. Not all johnboaters are meat fishers. And some of us can afford a $30,000 bass rig, but would rather keep that IRA stacked and saving for a house, or something like that, instead of blowing money on a depreciating asset. 

I think it's clear the ultimate enemy here isn't within... it's the jetskis!!!!


----------



## shortmag (Jun 2, 2007)

and also, theres no harm in taking home a few fish to eat... just be responsible about it and dont take home more than what you and ur family could eat in one meal and dont take home any big fish that others might have a chance at catching.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2007)

The solution to this problem is very simple. Treat others as you wish to be treated. 


This not only applies to the waters, but also to the woods, the roads, and life in general. If we all practiced this, things would be a lot better.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 2, 2007)

shortmag said:


> and also, theres no harm in taking home a few fish to eat... just be responsible about it and dont take home more than what you and ur family could eat in one meal and dont take home any big fish that others might have a chance at catching.



On this point, may I add if it isn't too off-topic, the international and domestic raping of the sea that's done by commercial fishermen is much worse than catching and eating it yourself. Buying a grouper steak or shrimp from the store is ten times worse for the environment at large. Same concept with hunting, the "damage" to the environment is much greater with cattle farming and chicken cooping. 

If a C/R pro basser guy catches 50 fish in a day, 3 or 4 of them are probably going to die. If a hobo johnboater catches 2 or 3 and keeps them to eat, he's impacting the environment less. Not to mention what's coming out of those big engines vs small engines. 

If we want to get really ecological in the discussion, we can talk about the effects of wave activity in shallow water, but I'll wait for a prompt before going any further.


----------



## Tim L (Jun 2, 2007)

Well I don't care if their fishing for bass, crappie, or ***** head minnows for that matter; the problem is the folks in boats that have no respect at all for others, especially people fishing from the shore....I'm talking about the idiots (and I want to be crystal clear on this, at the very best their idiots) that can plainly see that there are folks fishing along the shore in front of them, but still fly down the side of the lake or worse stop right infront of a family fishing from the shore and casting lures right in front of them...

Too many boaters seem to think that the lake their fishing in that day is their private playground and anyone else there is at best in their way and at worse a problem that they think they should remove...There is very little difference between these jerks that feel entitled to do as they please (and I'm not talking about bass or boat fishermen in general) and folks that have never worked a day in their life and expects everything to be given to them.  

Now, no one here has seriously implied that it was alright for the elderly gentleman to shoot at the guys in the boat and I hope that no one tries to suggest otherwise.  That was an isolated incident...The real problem is the attitude of some boaters.


----------



## Badluck (Jun 2, 2007)

amen brother - I just like to fish and share a fishing story


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 2, 2007)

40 miles?  Pfffft. 

Amateur.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2007)

Let`s keep this discussion civil folks.


----------



## CAL (Jun 2, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> The solution to this problem is very simple. Treat others as you wish to be treated.
> 
> 
> This not only applies to the waters, but also to the woods, the roads, and life in general. If we all practiced this, things would be a lot better.



Small sentences with lots of truth in them.Whole problem with society today!A lots of sense here Nick!


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jun 3, 2007)

Fletch_W said:


> On this point, may I add if it isn't too off-topic, the international and domestic raping of the sea that's done by commercial fishermen is much worse than catching and eating it yourself. Buying a grouper steak or shrimp from the store is ten times worse for the environment at large. Same concept with hunting, the "damage" to the environment is much greater with cattle farming and chicken cooping.
> 
> If a C/R pro basser guy catches 50 fish in a day, 3 or 4 of them are probably going to die. If a hobo johnboater catches 2 or 3 and keeps them to eat, he's impacting the environment less. Not to mention what's coming out of those big engines vs small engines.
> 
> If we want to get really ecological in the discussion, we can talk about the effects of wave activity in shallow water, but I'll wait for a prompt before going any further.


----------



## ranger1977 (Jun 3, 2007)

I've got a 18.5' Ranger with 150 Yamaha AND a Yamaha Waverunner.  I also fish tournaments.  I must be on the America's most wanted list!


----------



## Tony Hughes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Joel -  go fast guys make their own beds*

Tournament blast offs - especially on the Wednesday , nite pot tourneys (on name your favorite lake) are nuts - you have ten or twelve hot rod boat drivers who act like they are on the NASCAR circuit on the lake - all INTENT on beating their buddies to the hot spot. This isn't fishing - its competition and speed, and I don't think it is any different from the high powered speed boat poker runs that get folks killed every year - 

I QUIT competitive Largemouth fishing in the early eighties due to the direction the "sport" was heading - I won a lot of money back in the day fishing for largemouth - when a FAST boat was a Skeeter Hawk or Ranger tub - with a 75 horse engine - I don't hate any fishermen , we all must share a lake - when you have programs like ESPN with the Charlie Moore attitudes(which unfortunately too many try to emulate) its no wonder the current crop of boat drivers who pretend to be *Largemouth* fishermen get bashed. Even recent incidents of B.A.S.S. competitors being DQ because of busting wake zones, or blasting too close to competitors has not given a wake up call to your sport - the arrogance exhibited by FAR TOO MANY (not all) people now involved in competitive fishing is what is getting bashed - and until EVERYONE who uses the water can learn to respect each other - more incidents like the man on the bank  WILL happen - thats a fact of life when you crowd too many rats in too small of a space - 

I fish for Largemouth and just about any fish which pulls, I also SAFELY operate a 22' boat with 200 horses - I don't run wide open thru other fishermen, I SLOW down to idle when meeting or passing other boats off step in a river, I go to opposite banks when I pass folks fishing in a river, top end on the boat I have (its a jet center console) is 50 MPH WOT. I don't need to go that fast and very seldom run over 35 - you would be surprised how many fish you see going slow - 

On tourney days (and there are tourneys EVERY weekend) the current crop of Tourney boat drivers , pull up to a point or bank (after running 60MPH and coming off step within 30 feet of their intended target) cast six to seven times, fire up the motor and scream off to the next target - I am not exaggerating and you know EXACTLY what I am talking about. Its no WONDER they couldn't pull a fish off the spot because they put them all down - I am on the water 275 days a year and I am QUALIFIED observer of what I see on a weekly basis - maybe you don't do this if you don't kudos - 

Tournaments bring out the WORST in a lot of people who ordinarily wouldn't do some of the things I see - and unfortunately there are too many of them now on waters which are shared - lets see - B.A.S.S., Redman, FLW, just to mention a few LM circuits, Crappiethon, and pro crappie tours, ACATS for catfishermen ETC ETC - I can't wait till some slick marketing company goes for the Pro Bream bunch - 

Its not fishing the way it was mean't to be - and the respect for others sharing the water isn't there any longer. 

As for the man on the bank - using his firearm, I can _understand_ why he did what he did - those of you who can't understand need to take a REAL close look at your actions while on the water - should he have fired warn off shots *NO* -its plain crazy to fire any rifle over the water because of ricochet - he could have killed the boat operators he was firing the warning shots close to(and almost did) he will pay the price for his decision - ITS  a crying shame that about 1/2 the people driving boats pack sidearms while on the water - shows the kind of people we now have on our waters.

Its NOT fishing anymore - all the craziness is brought from the city to the country and water rage is getting as bad as the freeways - SLOW down - the fish will be there.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Tony for telling it like it is!!


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jun 4, 2007)

Tony Hughes said:


> Tournament blast offs - especially on the Wednesday , nite pot tourneys (on name your favorite lake) are nuts - you have ten or twelve hot rod boat drivers who act like they are on the NASCAR circuit on the lake - all INTENT on beating their buddies to the hot spot. This isn't fishing - its competition and speed, and I don't think it is any different from the high powered speed boat poker runs that get folks killed every year -
> 
> I QUIT competitive Largemouth fishing in the early eighties due to the direction the "sport" was heading - I won a lot of money back in the day fishing for largemouth - when a FAST boat was a Skeeter Hawk or Ranger tub - with a 75 horse engine - I don't hate any fishermen , we all must share a lake - when you have programs like ESPN with the Charlie Moore attitudes(which unfortunately too many try to emulate) its no wonder the current crop of boat drivers who pretend to be *Largemouth* fishermen get bashed. Even recent incidents of B.A.S.S. competitors being DQ because of busting wake zones, or blasting too close to competitors has not given a wake up call to your sport - the arrogance exhibited by FAR TOO MANY (not all) people now involved in competitive fishing is what is getting bashed - and until EVERYONE who uses the water can learn to respect each other - more incidents like the man on the bank  WILL happen - thats a fact of life when you crowd too many rats in too small of a space -
> 
> ...



Amen Brother, 
Until these guys step back and look at themselves honestly the way they act on the water they are going to continue to get hammerd. The only solution is for them to police themselves and throw out the bad apples among them.


----------



## Redbeard (Jun 5, 2007)

I haven't been on this forum for long so I don't know 'bout the bashin' but I'll relate a story that involves three bass fishermen. Me in a 9 foot plastic bass buster with a 4HP and two others in a nice bass boat.

I was fishin' Lanier and as usual was puttin' up with the skiers, jet skis, yada yada yada........

This one ski boat was fixing to take off right by me when these two tournament bass fishermen zoomed right over and positioned thier boat between me and the ski boat so that the ski boat would have to idle his skier away from me and take off in a different direction.

After they accomplished what they came for, they simply said, "Lake ain't big enough is it? Just thought we'd help you out a bit and prevent you from gettin' swamped."

I chuckled and thanked them. To be truthful, I never did have nothing but courtesy from the bass fisherman when I fished that lake in that small boat. From easin down on the throttle when they saw me to the above instance......

Now jet skies and the big ocean goin' vessels, there's a different tale to tell.


----------



## sboat (Jun 5, 2007)

Tournament Bass fisherman. (Bassholes)


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 5, 2007)

> I can't wait till some slick marketing company goes for the Pro Bream bunch -



You haven't gotten our flyer?

We have three divisions:

*Shellcracker*: for the top tier professional fisherman

*Bluegill*: Club division and developmental tournament trails

*Little Green Sunfish*: Amateur, non-boater, and bank fishing.


Our top of the line tournaments are the  "Bream Super Trail" , copyrighted slogan being "Come out and fish with the best of the **'ers."


----------



## grim (Jun 5, 2007)

Its all about perspective.  No matter what side of the fence you are on, its always the other side that is the problem.  People just like to complain.  I hear almost as much complaining about Georgia tags at a Florida boat ramps as I do about FL tags in GA on openning day of gun season.  

If you just worry about yourself, and leave the rest alone, it will be alright.  

Selfish people live in every state, and fish in many kinds of boats.  Its a fact.  If you let it upset you, then thats your fault.


----------



## Randy (Jun 5, 2007)

CAL said:


> Small sentences with lots of truth in them.Whole problem with society today!A lots of sense here Nick!



That is really the issue here.  This site has come to reflect our society.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 5, 2007)

bass fishin=fun.


----------



## shortmag (Jun 5, 2007)

The problem with jet skiers and ocean liners is just plain ignorance.

They just dont know any better... maybe if there was a course you had to take or a liscense you had to get before u could operate a bopat ppl would be more mindful


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 5, 2007)

I wish I just had one video of last years tournaments on Hartwell.  Being near one of the boat ramps where they launch from I have been scared to death a few times when they launch a tournament when we had kids in the water on tubes or knee boards.  I swear the way they tear down the lake, they could care less about other boaters.

This year I have not seen any wild races.  Have they changed something?


----------



## grim (Jun 5, 2007)

cotton top said:


> hope some of you were joking when you say the small boaters should get off the water during a bass tourny. you was joking?



Of course they shouldnt get off the lake for a tourny, but common sense would dictate not to hang out around the blast off.

Pretty much the same as not letting your kids ride their bikes around the parking lot of a bar at closing time.


----------



## nicksdad (Mar 21, 2010)

I have to agree here with some of the comments against the overly serious bass angler.  I could go out and buy any new boat I want and pay cash. I choose as 16' Xpress and 30 hp Honda. It is easy for me to handle and maintain. 26 mph puts me not more than 5 minutes behind most of the big boats that pass me.  Also many of the anglers I know with the $50k boats have boat payments bigger than their house payment. I don't have one of those either. It is amazing to see a dwelling that is worth about $50K with a $50K Ranger parked in the yard.  It truly shows the problems this county has with priorities and easy loans.  I have seen many assinine comments on boths sides of this discussion.  But you who judge the character of an individual by the type of boat they fish from or the type of fish they pursue are the worst of the lot. If the State would limit the speed on the water just as they do on the road it would save lives and give the DNR a source of much needed revenue.


----------



## brett30030 (Mar 21, 2010)

> I have seen many assinine comments...



Me too, my favorite is this one:



> If the State would limit the speed on the water just as they do on the road it would save lives and give the DNR a source of much needed revenue




You do realize that you are posting on a thread is almost 3 years old


----------



## ranger1977 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good Lord, this again.


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 21, 2010)

BradM said:


> I've never brought this up on this site but this site seems apropriate. It irks me to no end when I'm trolling for crappie and a bass boat can easily go around me but would rather fly right by me, messing up my fishing. They fish for 10 minutesand then fly by again instead of going 100 yards out of their way to allow me to enjoy fishing. Be courteous and we can all work to keep our sport. If you are being obnoxious on the water, who is being devisive,the guy saying be courteous or the fool throwing wakes on every boater on the lake?



Very true i am a tourney fisher but i have equal respect for anyone fishing(or sking) in a boat or bank fishing. It is to easy to not drive close to other people, and as a child i witnessed my father curb stomp enough people due to there wreckless driving to make me never want to be that guy.


----------



## nicksdad (Mar 25, 2010)

*This is an old Thread?*



brett30030 said:


> Me too, my favorite is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must be a good topic because people are still reading. Kudos to the originator.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2010)

Diggin up bones are we!


----------



## riverwon (Mar 25, 2010)

smaller engines actually produce more waste caus ethey are less restricted than larger engines and for the fact everyone needs to just get along!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jet skis and ski boats make way more commotion than the bassing guys but its not as noticed cause theres 50 of them and they stay in the middle not up rivers in the backs of creeks!! SO what GET OVER it and lets just get back to the basics and go out and have a good time enjoying the sport GOD gaves us!!!!


----------



## SkeeterEater (Mar 25, 2010)

brett30030 said:


> Me too, my favorite is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sure Obama is hard at work on this!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 25, 2010)

So should we be shooting deer over corn.

Ooops.

sorry wrong dead horse.


----------



## GARYRANGER521 (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeez three years old and people are still Gripe'n.........Gary

Sorry for the use of an inappropriate word. It will not happen again.............Gary


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 25, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> I think it's clear the ultimate enemy here isn't within... it's the jetskis!!!!



Amen, they've come within' feet of hitting my boat before.  They cut right in front of my dock. Most of them have never driven a boat, don't know anything about water safety or laws, and don't own the jetski they are on.  Consequently, most of them have very little regard for other boaters.

  Jetskis!!!


----------



## nickf11 (Mar 25, 2010)

CAL said:


> Everything would be just fine if the small boat people would just stay out of people's way!Small,slow fishing boats shouldn't be allowed on the lake when a bass tournament is going on!!!



Is this a joke?!?


----------



## nickf11 (Mar 25, 2010)

fishlipps1952 said:


> i think JOEL went  a bit overboard in his assessing of how people feel about tournament bass fishermen....
> 
> most of the complaints i've seen are the perception that tourney anglers think they own the water....and, unfortunately, i believe that there ARE quite a few that think if they've paid an entry fee, they have the right to run through 'NO wake" zones OR, even worse, go through them at about 1/2 throttle throwing a 3 foot high wake, running too close to other boats.......or simply cut right in front of you and start fishing...and, while most people know that not ALL of the tourney guys do this...i know that it DOES happen..i've seen it more times that i can count...and as sad as it is, it gives the whole tournament scene a black eye.
> 
> but, to say that bass fishermen in general are looked down on and "hated" is pretty off the wall...99% of my fishing is for bass, and the only people i have trouble with on the lake are people who show no respect for others, or totally ignore the law and common courtesy....and all of those people arent' in bass tournaments.




nailed it!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 25, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> Is this a joke?!?



beep beep otta my way sunday driver yeah it was a joke.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The solution to this problem is very simple. Treat others as you wish to be treated.
> 
> 
> This not only applies to the waters, but also to the woods, the roads, and life in general. If we all practiced this, things would be a lot better.



It's amazing how simple that is to say, and how we've all heard it growin up....... you'd think more peoples would be willing to put their feet in another sshoes wouldn't ya Nic??

I tell ya though other than a thief?? someone with no consideration for their fellow fella is the person that gets on my nerves the most.

I'm gonna go wade the shore line with my bass rod and flip the bird to all the jet skiers . I wanna fit in!! And them jet skis get on my nerves....

Most my fishin is done way up high on the hooch in a canoe. ya run a bass boat by me at 70mph and I'm gonna watch with great anticipation!! barely can get my canoe throuhh the rocks up here smetime.


----------



## nickf11 (Mar 25, 2010)

Everybody who has made some comment about bad apples in every group has hit it right on the head. There's no sense in calling out one group and saying they are all jerks. 
I am 19 and do not own my own boat, but my dad lets me use both of his. He has also taught me growing up how to drive a boat and the rules of the water. One of our boats is a 21 ft Lund with a 225 Optimax on the back with max out speed of 71mph. I have always been taught to practice common courtesy and it is very frusturating when I am not given it in return. However most of the time I fish in a 15 ft tracker grizzley 25hp. I was out with a buddy once and said let's try that pocket over there well as soon as we got to the mouth of it a bass boat blew passed me and put his trolling motor down and starts fishing right where i was headed. Ive also had guys blow passed me and fish as close as 20 yards in front of me, completely disregarding the guy in the little boat. Ive even experienced people ride so close that water has poured over my gunnels. I've always been taught not to fish in front of someone, and that there is plenty of lake and if you are beat to your spot, go somewhere else!

Not to say there aren't good people out there. I was working a main lake hump one time on Allatoona and a boat was coming by. He saw me working the hump and slowed down to an idle, idled passed me waved at me, then re-accelerated. I like to think a good majority of us are like that.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Buzzerbaits said:


>


Its some stale popcorn. this place has changed since Money man turned into a politician and Jeff C turned into emeril Lagasse


----------



## Money man (Mar 25, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Its some stale popcorn. this place has changed since Money man turned into a politician and Jeff C turned into emeril Lagasse



 Politician!

Next, you going to call my mamma names?

Bass fishermen are not hated anymore, they were hated back in 2007 when this thread started, things have changed now. There is only so much hate to go around and it is all directed at the democrats now.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Money man said:


> Politician!
> 
> Next, you going to call my mamma names?
> 
> Bass fishermen are not hated anymore, they were hated back in 2007 when this thread started, things have changed now. There is only so much hate to go around and it is all directed at the democrats now.


I think you proved my point


----------



## wilber85 (Mar 25, 2010)

People think we are the jerks????

Been to the waterfowl forum lately?


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 25, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> People think we are the jerks????
> 
> Been to the waterfowl forum lately?


I thought they banned all the troublemakers over there


----------



## Gordon (Mar 26, 2010)

I was not going to post this, but I have to.  I fish for many fish including Bass.  Most of the Bass only guys I meet or see on the water are , great guys, gentlemen and very respectful of others.  But there are always the few Moron's who tarnish the image.

Last November me and a buddy were Striper Fishing on Carters Lake, very slowly dragging Trout and Shiners around.  We were near a point and some islands, we were sharing the area with 2 other boats and 3 guys striper fishing from Kayaks.  A bass boat (in a tourney) cut accross the gap between the 2 islands and passed our bow less than a boat length in front of us.  He was just as close to the Kayakers too.  He must have been doing 70mph plus.  Had I been traversing the area in my small 25hp boat I would have taken the time to stay in the main lake and not do this because of other boaters.  I cannot type the type of language I want to level at this guy, if I ever meet him (and I probably wont) I will give him more than a  piece of my mind.  If he is on this forum and reads this, he will know who he is, I hope he feels ashamed.

Another more recent incident happened to me and my missus on Allatoona, we were fishing into the back of a small creek.  Slowly working our way in, trying not to make too much disturbance.  This guy decided to race past us using his trolling motor on high and got a few feet ahead of us and began to fish.  He caught some too.  I would not dream of doing this to someone else who was fishing.  Had I come round the corner to see someone fishing the spot I would have gone elsewhere.  Again - you know who you are, I hope you are ashamed.

I am sure most folks could recall similar stories.  People like this give the vast majority of good Bass anglers a bad name.

There - i've said my piece.


----------



## Joel (Mar 26, 2010)

For the record, I (Joel) didn't start this way back in 07.  A guy I used to work with, used my name to read and post here on Woody's.  When I found out he was posting things and sometimes posing as me, I made him get his own account on here.  He liked stirring things up too much.


----------



## Just BB (Mar 27, 2010)

It seems to me, the boaters that are inconsiderate about whether they fly by you or throw a lure next to a bank fisherman are probably the same folks that will walk under your deer stand, after you've whistled to signify your location or the camper's that will pitch camp right next to you and keep you up all night hollering or playing their radios at full volume. The problem isn't with the Bass Fishermen or the Crappie Fisherman or the Bank Fisherman in general. It's a trend that has been growing since I was old enough to first venture into the woods with my Father. My Dad would have beat me if I would have interfered with someone that "got there first". He taught me to get up early and get to my spot, if someone got up earlier, then I went somewhere else. He taught me to turn around and back track as quietly as possible if I walked in on a hunter. He taught me to be considerate while next to a fellow camper. After all, he was there for peace and quiet, not my country music. It all boils down to how we want to be treated and how we teach the future generations of outdoorsmen and women. Somewhere along the line, someone dropped the ball with the folks that show no respect for others. Some of these folks, may have not had a teacher. Maybe it's a southern thing or maybe it's not, but the gentleman outdoorsman is becoming a thing of the past far to often. The one thing we can do is to teach our children and any new comer to the sport the correct way to enjoy the outdoors while being considerate of others. Just my two cents.


----------



## AU Bassman (Mar 27, 2010)

Just BB said:


> It seems to me, the boaters that are inconsiderate about whether they fly by you or throw a lure next to a bank fisherman are probably the same folks that will walk under your deer stand, after you've whistled to signify your location or the camper's that will pitch camp right next to you and keep you up all night hollering or playing their radios at full volume. The problem isn't with the Bass Fishermen or the Crappie Fisherman or the Bank Fisherman in general. It's a trend that has been growing since I was old enough to first venture into the woods with my Father. My Dad would have beat me if I would have interfered with someone that "got there first". He taught me to get up early and get to my spot, if someone got up earlier, then I went somewhere else. He taught me to turn around and back track as quietly as possible if I walked in on a hunter. He taught me to be considerate while next to a fellow camper. After all, he was there for peace and quiet, not my country music. It all boils down to how we want to be treated and how we teach the future generations of outdoorsmen and women. Somewhere along the line, someone dropped the ball with the folks that show no respect for others. Some of these folks, may have not had a teacher. Maybe it's a southern thing or maybe it's not, but the gentleman outdoorsman is becoming a thing of the past far to often. The one thing we can do is to teach our children and any new comer to the sport the correct way to enjoy the outdoors while being considerate of others. Just my two cents.



Wow BB sounds like we were raised by the same Dad Respect for others, property, fishing hole, safety,ect is just flat out not being taught anymore,and it all starts at home. Common sense has become a thing of the past as well it seems.

 As to the Jet skis and bass boats on the big lakes, well everyone should know what they are getting in to when they visit their favorite lake by now.  Shame it has come to this but it is the nature of the beast. True there are bad apples in every group. Funny thing is it used  to not be that way. I could go on and on about what I have experienced as a tournament fisherman. I used to do that alot. What some anglers will sink to to try and get a paycheck is unbeleivable.

 Respect and common sense, becoming a thing of the past? Hope not.


----------



## Badluck (Mar 27, 2010)

I have seen everything discussed here - I bass fish and I fish - It really does boil down to what type of person you are and if your have repsect for others. And ussually the loudess protesters are the biggest offenders. 

There are far more pleasure boaters and jet skiers that are dangerous when sharing the lake than fisherman. I refuse to fish Lanier because of this. I almost get killed there everytime I go. I spend all my time staying out of the way of the crazies. 

When someone is fishing in a small boat or from a dock I go around - not through. 

It is today"s generation of me first --get over yourself and practice the golden rule


----------



## gahunter12 (Mar 29, 2010)

After fishing a club tournament this past weekend at Eufaula this past weekend I under stand why other fishermen hate us tournament fishermen. I was in Bustahachee creek Sat while two bass tracker style boats with two men in each were trolling for crappie behind me in the creek channel. Along comes a tournament fisherman and his partner in a red Triton wide open and split the two crappie boats which were about 15 ft apart or so. Both were nearly washed out. Then the guys in the Triton had the nerve to do the same when coming back out.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 29, 2010)

Posted this in another place
I'll agree that it ain't all bassers either but IMO 90% of em. Don't wanna stereotype someone but it seems instead of one bad apple ruining the barrel it's more like one good apple don't have a chance in a barrel full of bad ones. At Chickumauga this past weekend we had never had so many of those go to the hot place looks just because we were up near a rock wall catfishing. Sort of like they owned the lake and we had no business being in it. There was also the time when we were 30ft off the bank and one decided to go between us and the bank fishing where we had lines out. There was also the time on the Coosa we were catching bait with a castnet and had one cut into the creek opening so close that I could of stepped onto his front deck from mine and he was running at least 30mph. If the cast nest would of been ready one of em would of been wearing it. Bout threw bot of us out of the boat. I can go on and on. Sorry green guys, you few good ones need to do some kind of brain check or reality check with the other ones.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 29, 2010)

gahunter12 said:


> After fishing a club tournament this past weekend at Eufaula this past weekend I under stand why other fishermen hate us tournament fishermen. I was in Bustahachee creek Sat while two bass tracker style boats with two men in each were trolling for crappie behind me in the creek channel. Along comes a tournament fisherman and his partner in a red Triton wide open and split the two crappie boats which were about 15 ft apart or so. Both were nearly washed out. Then the guys in the Triton had the nerve to do the same when coming back out.


 Yea them crappie jigs don't hurt too bad but a 3 oz egg sinker really hurts


----------



## OldGuyAl (Mar 29, 2010)

My solution in 2 words:  fish ponds


----------



## Bear 75 (Mar 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> That is really the issue here.  This site has come to reflect our society.



Yes Sir, Lots have changed here!!!!


----------



## nickf11 (Mar 30, 2010)

j_steph I wouldn't say 90% of em is accurate. There are more good ones than bad ones. But you are right, there are enough bad apples for it to be recognized as a problem on our waters.

Al, I wish I had more access to private waters now and then too but unfortunately, my options are limited in that category.


----------



## tournament fisher (Mar 30, 2010)

some of you have great points and some of you are off your rocker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirby_jeffery (Mar 30, 2010)

QUOTE]or simply cut right in front of you and start fishing...and, while most people know that not ALL of the tourney guys do this...i know that it DOES happen..i've seen it more times that i can count[/QUOTE]...and as sad as it is, it gives the whole tournament scene a black eye.


me and myu brother-in-law were fishing below florience marina about a month ago while FLW had a tourny going on and we had two pros come in the cutt we were fishing after we had been there almost two hours already. The first cruised right on by us to a point deeper in the cutt. and the second came up and talked briefly and asked very nicely if we minded letting him fish the bank we were headed down first since we were not in the tourny and we gladly let him. the guy actually got his first three fish in there in about 30 mins and that let him make a check for his week of fishing.

but we have been down at riverbend and had a guy pull up twenty yrds away from us and start fishing the same bank and not say a word. So yea its just all about how you approach other anglers and have respect for everyone on the water.


----------



## wilber85 (Mar 30, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I thought they banned all the troublemakers over there



Not sure about that.  All I know is that if you ask a question you get called a topwater and your thread inevitably becomes a flame war...


----------



## riverrat (Mar 31, 2010)

I tourney fish but i have a jet boat and i go so far up the rivers and creeks i'm alone all day and i dont have a chance to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off anybody. I get respect all day from myself and the bigguns i'm catching while the fighting and cussing and blood pressure raising is going on, on the lake!


----------



## Gentle Ben 15 (Mar 31, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> So should we be shooting deer over corn.
> 
> Ooops.
> 
> sorry wrong dead horse.





LOL !!!!!!   running them with dogs takes the "challange" out of it and should be banned, but shooting them with their head in a feed bucket is ok...   LOL


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 1, 2010)

Happened to come accross this picture the other day. Note the background.


----------



## pbmang (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like he is passing a ski boat.  I don't see anything wrong.

The ignorance in this thread is amazing, IMO.


----------



## GARYRANGER521 (Apr 1, 2010)

pbmang said:


> Looks like he is passing a ski boat.  I don't see anything wrong.
> 
> The ignorance in this thread is amazing, IMO.



I have to agree with you ........Gary


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank God, some other anglers responded, I was gettin worried that I have been passing folks that I come up on by swinging wide, where even if she fell there is no way I could hit them. For a minute I was thinking when I see a ski boat trailer in the parking lot,I should just turn around and go home. The angle is tricky,but it looks like they came out of a narrow section and the slower ski boat had made the turn, The boat running about twice the speed basically went straight and then started to make the turn.


----------



## Jaycobb (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe that bass boat came up and nudged her in the hiney with the bow


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 1, 2010)

Figured I would get bashed by a few of you on that one. LOL. I just found it ironic that we've been debating about all this and I came accross this pic.

 I think some folks on here would even say this was ok.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?id=2778146


----------



## xs5875 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah if ya dont have a duck boat, top notch gear and calls and havent been to Arkansas at least 20 times your questions go unanswered in the waterfowl area.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 1, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> Figured I would get bashed by a few of you on that one. LOL. I just found it ironic that we've been debating about all this and I came accross this pic.
> 
> I think some folks on here would even say this was ok.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?id=2778146


 You didnt get bashed, its just not that close and he was going wide. He couldnt have hit her unless he cut the wheel full after she fell.
There is no comparison in how close Gerald S came to Randy H. He is 4 feet away. I will say if I know you and you gave me a hand signal where and what you were doing, it wouldnt really bother me even at that distance.


----------



## pbmang (Apr 1, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> Figured I would get bashed by a few of you on that one. LOL. I just found it ironic that we've been debating about all this and I came accross this pic.
> 
> I think some folks on here would even say this was ok.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?id=2778146



I still fail to see anything wrong with the picture.  If you study if for two seconds you can tell the bass boat is 1). not under full power by looking at the rooster tail 2). no where close to the ski boat and 3) heading in a different direction.  The only way their paths will cross is if the driver of the ski boats turns sharply right (as Sinclair said).  Also, if you are towing someone with a boat you have to have either a spotter to keep an eye on the skier and traffic behind the boat or a mirror so you can monitor it yourself.  So, assuming the ski boat is operating legally, they are fully aware of an oncoming boat.

What GS did is totally different than the scenario in your picture.  If you fail to see that, then there is no point debating on here.  You have your mind made up, and no amount of reason or logic will change that.


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yea I know what Swindle did doesn't even compare to this and I do not fail to see that so no need for debate anyway. 

If he cut to the right after the pic was taken, it may be seen as dangerous. It looks like he is turning towards her to me. But if he stayed off to the side, you're right. There's no way any harm could be done. I honestly didn't really have any opinion on this pic, that's why I didn't say anything except to note the background when I posted it.  I just wanted to see what yall would say about it and my predictions were right. LOL

And Sinclair1, if you remember, the reason Swindle got DQ'd was not because of how close he got to Howell, but because he got so close to the spectators and was so close he even sprayed the cameraman in the boat filming Howell when he went by.


----------

